# Has anyone received order from Tivo.com yet?



## mchad (Sep 12, 2006)

I know I haven't and I ordered it on Tuesday, overnight. No credit card charge either... Glad I made that appointment for cablecards tomorrow... If it doesn't show up today, I'll have to cancel and reschedule. Checked Best Buy, and as usual, says in stock in five surrounding stores, yet calls to each show none in stock. That's nice too...


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

mchad said:


> I know I haven't and I ordered it on Tuesday, overnight. No credit card charge either... Glad I made that appointment for cablecards tomorrow... If it doesn't show up today, I'll have to cancel and reschedule. Checked Best Buy, and as usual, says in stock in five surrounding stores, yet calls to each show none in stock. That's nice too...


All the information we have is that they will start shipping today so you shoudl see it tomorrow if you chose one day shipping.


----------



## mchad (Sep 12, 2006)

nhaigh said:


> All the information we have is that they will start shipping today so you shoudl see it tomorrow if you chose one day shipping.


Ok, then it is a gamble... I have a 2-5pm appointment. Overnight usually comes at noon (unless priority, which I doubt) so I just might make it.

If not, I wonder if I could talk the cable guy into just handing me the cablecards?

Thanks


----------



## mchad (Sep 12, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Tivo. My God, I have never heard someone so good at doubletalk as this guy. For five minutes he went on about how this is a new unit, and how it went on sale at 9am on tuesday and BAM, they got hit with orders like wildfire. I finally had to interrupt him and asked "please sir, just the facts, when will it ship, will a tracking number be available and if so, when" After being on hold, he comes back with another mouthful of mindless blather which amounts to "If it ships today before 2pm then you will have it tomorrow, if not, then you will have it on Monday."

Ugh.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

mchad said:


> "If it ships today before 2pm then you will have it tomorrow, if not, then you will have it on Monday."
> 
> Ugh.


I'm seriously considering refusing it if it arrives after tomorrow and getting one Saturday morning from BB or CC.


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

Tomorrow will be a VERY interesting day for a lot of people.


----------



## mchad (Sep 12, 2006)

nhaigh said:


> I'm seriously considering refusing it if it arrives after tomorrow and getting one Saturday morning from BB or CC.


Be careful, because as I said before, no bestbuy within driving distance (of me) has one in stock, even though it says they do on their website... Call and confirm first! (and then pick me up one...;-)


----------



## jgsx (Jan 22, 2006)

I called and asked for my tracking info yesterday. The guy had obviously had this coversation several times. He told me with a firm tone that it said it wouldn't ship until 9/14 RIGHT ON the order form, so I knew that when I ordered.

I'm disputing the overnight charge on my credit card. Even if I don't win, it's still my way of saying F U to tivo.com and hopefully it wastes some of their time.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

mchad said:


> "If it ships today before 2pm then you will have it tomorrow, if not, then you will have it on Monday."


WHAT????

What the f^% is this "*If* it ships today" business


----------



## mchad (Sep 12, 2006)

I just ordered it from Circuit City, was assured it would ship today, overnight delivery. Now I'm on the phone with tivo cancelling...


----------



## MikePeekskill (Apr 3, 2006)

I called Tivo as well this morning -- she said they were "all shipping today" (Sept. 14). It's ridiculous that Tivo wouldn't 1) put a blurb on the website about being overwhelmed and shipping is delayed, etc.) or 2) sending an email to all those who ordered right away and apologizing for the delay. And how does a company like Tivo get overwhelmed so quickly? They must have known that many die-hard Tivo users (like myself) would shell out the $800 (sadly) the first day. Weren't they prepared for the onslaught?

Sorry, just venting. I don't mind being told it's delayed -- but I really mind being left in the dark by the vendor for such an expensive item.

Michael


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

Not yet, but have one on order at BB just in case.


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

Where did you read it was delayed?
I assume you mean shipping.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

jgsx said:


> I called and asked for my tracking info yesterday. The guy had obviously had this coversation several times. He told me with a firm tone that it said it wouldn't ship until 9/14 RIGHT ON the order form, so I knew that when I ordered.
> 
> I'm disputing the overnight charge on my credit card. Even if I don't win, it's still my way of saying F U to tivo.com and hopefully it wastes some of their time.


I think you forgot to take your medication.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

MikePeekskill said:


> I called Tivo as well this morning -- she said they were "all shipping today" (Sept. 14). It's ridiculous that Tivo wouldn't 1) put a blurb on the website about being overwhelmed and shipping is delayed, etc.) or 2) sending an email to all those who ordered right away and apologizing for the delay. And how does a company like Tivo get overwhelmed so quickly? They must have known that many die-hard Tivo users (like myself) would shell out the $800 (sadly) the first day. Weren't they prepared for the onslaught?
> 
> Sorry, just venting. I don't mind being told it's delayed -- but I really mind being left in the dark by the vendor for such an expensive item.
> 
> Michael


But it wasn't delayed and they have NOT left you in the dark. If the order form said it ships today it sounds like that is still the plan. With you guys calling and bugging them so much maybe they won't get them all shipped now!


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

For those that called BB and got nothing, I would say to go to that store. I went to one that showed inventory online and the guy was trying to find the SKU number. It took a while, but he was able to find the 2 sets high above a corner. I picked up one and the BB I went to was the City of Industry, CA one. ZIP is 91745.

Tried to cancel with Tivo for the one I ordered from them thanks to their long a$$$ ship date, but was given a credit of $40 for the overnight and then told to return the product when it arrives. Now pondering whether or not I should refuse shipment or not and whether or not I would be charged with the shipping back to Tivo after refusing the shipment.


----------



## mchad (Sep 12, 2006)

cotton168 said:


> Tried to cancel with Tivo for the one I ordered from them thanks to their long a$$$ ship date, but was given a credit of $40 for the overnight and then told to return the product when it arrives. Now pondering whether or not I should refuse shipment or not and whether or not I would be charged with the shipping back to Tivo after refusing the shipment.


Thats strange. When I called them this morning to cancel, the rep said "I don't know if I can.. Hold please." then he came back on in a minute and said "your order was cancelled"

I wonder if I will get two...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

cotton168 said:


> Tried to cancel with Tivo for the one I ordered from them thanks to their long a$$$ ship date, but was given a credit of $40 for the overnight and then told to return the product when it arrives. Now pondering whether or not I should refuse shipment or not and whether or not I would be charged with the shipping back to Tivo after refusing the shipment.


What would you refuse shipment for? TiVo sent the item when they said they would.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

The TiVo rep I just spoke to said that S3 orders would "start" shipping today for people who ordered them "about four days ago" and that unless I was one of the very earliest orders, there was no guarantee that mine would go out today. 

She offered to email the tracking number tomorrow morning, and took my name and email address (as if they didn't already have that information).

E


----------



## Chad_STP (Nov 26, 2005)

etsolow said:


> The TiVo rep I just spoke to said that S3 orders would "start" shipping today for people who ordered them "about four days ago" and that unless I was one of the very earliest orders, there was no guarantee that mine would go out today.
> 
> E


Counting today, four days ago = Monday. Were we even able to order the S3 on Monday?


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

No!


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Chad_STP said:


> Counting today, four days ago = Monday. Were we even able to order the S3 on Monday?


No Tue was the day it came on line to order. I ordered on tueday as far as I know that was the first day you could order.  Is this right??? Nothing from tivo so far


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

etsolow said:


> The TiVo rep I just spoke to said that S3 orders would "start" shipping today for people who ordered them "about four days ago" and that unless I was one of the very earliest orders, there was no guarantee that mine would go out today.
> 
> She offered to email the tracking number tomorrow morning, and took my name and email address (as if they didn't already have that information).
> 
> E


Pony or Jerry, a little help here.

This is getting ridiculous


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I know I'll be shot for this (especially since I already have my S3), but it's interesting about all the complaining here regarding shipping "delays", "broken promises", etc. For crying out loud, most of us have been waiting for the S3 for upwards of two years. What's a few more days?


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

Go play with your S3 and leave us alone!


----------



## boomvader (Feb 18, 2002)

nyjklein said:


> Pony or Jerry, a little help here.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous


Absolutely! We know you are reading the forums. To choose NOT to communicate is still communicating. (sounds like a Rush song!) In this case, it is creating frustration to your core audience! We are the people who will recommend or NOT recommend this product to our family and friends! We are the ones who have been reading up on the product for the last year.

It's now been a full 48 hours since I ordered mine with 1-day shipping. I have made 2 calls to Tivo to no avail. No notification E-mail.

I have gambled to have COX come to the house tomorrow afternoon with 2 cable cards. My fault if the Tivo doesn't arrive in time... I know.

-boom


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I know I'll be shot for this (especially since I already have my S3), but it's interesting about all the complaining here regarding shipping "delays", "broken promises", etc. For crying out loud, most of us have been waiting for the S3 for upwards of two years. What's a few more days?


Having to reschedule a CableCARD visit!

BTW I don't think people are complaining about broken promised per se but missed expectations.


----------



## atl Tivo (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm still waiting. No hurry for me. Comcast told me the first appointment available to get Cable Cards is Oct 10th.  At first they were going to charge me $29.99 for each card. Basically 60 dollars to push a card into the back of a machine. I got them down to 29.99. I still think it is rediculious that they just don't mail me the cable cards.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

etsolow said:


> Go play with your S3 and leave us alone!


Can I, please? Right now?


ah30k said:


> Having to reschedule a CableCARD visit!
> 
> BTW I don't think people are complaining about broken promised per se but missed expectations.


Good point...since I'm not using CCs, I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## mwarner (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed today. I ordered mine at 8:19AM EDT on Tuesday, so I hope I'm one of the ones shipping today... otherwise, I will have to reschedule the cable card install. 

Just as an aside: The tech with the cable cards is also coming out with the head of digital infrastructure in my area. They've never seen a S3 before (had to look it up on the web while I was ordering my cards) and they want to have their 'best guys' there for the install. Cards are $1.95/mo each, but a $40 install charge to roll the truck.


Please please TiVo, ship mine today! 

-Matt


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

mwarner said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed today. I ordered mine at 8:19AM EDT on Tuesday, so I hope I'm one of the ones shipping today... otherwise, I will have to reschedule the cable card install.
> 
> Just as an aside: The tech with the cable cards is also coming out with the head of digital infrastructure in my area. They've never seen a S3 before (had to look it up on the web while I was ordering my cards) and they want to have their 'best guys' there for the install. Cards are $1.95/mo each, but a $40 install charge to roll the truck.
> 
> ...


Charge them for the peep show.


----------



## joey398 (Dec 6, 2002)

I just spoke with Tivo on the phone. I was also told that orders will start being shipped out today. I was then told that they had no way to check the status for my order today.

They then said that I could call back tommorrow morning and they will be able to tell me the status for my order (based on my order number). Who knows.....

The woman on the phone also told me that they had over 1000 orders for the units and were not expecting that. I am thinking to myself you know how many people have lifetime memberships and you didnt think it would be possible that a good portion of these people would order them? (not even talking abotu people chomping at the bit for HD dual tuner for non-satellite).

DUH.

Anyway...waiting with baited breath. I wish I knew if it was coming tommorrow so I could call out sick at work. lol


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

ah30k said:


> Charge them for the peep show.


yes, type out an invoice and give it to them when they leave. say $100 and it can be paid in 30 days or taken off your cable bill


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

joey398 said:


> The woman on the phone also told me that they had over 1000 orders for the units and were not expecting that.


The number of orders they were expecting is irrelevant.

They must have been expecting SOME orders on Tuesday and should've been prepared to start shipping boxes on TUESDAY.

I ordered early Tuesday morning because of the VIP terms and paid for overnight shipping so I would have it yesterday. Not happy. Then I realized the 1-2 delay and now may not see if before Monday (because apparently not all orders placed Tuesday will be shipped today).

And had to reschedule a CC install from today, which since I scheduled, will have to pay for, if they can't get to the installer before he gets here.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

And still not a peep from the Tivo employees...


----------



## JanS (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm another anxious user that just got off the phone from speaking with TiVo. I had a long hold time the first call after I got past their voice response system (mabe TellMe?). At any rate the second time thru, I got Sales and she was able to call up my info supposely using the confirm # I got when I ordered online at TiVo's website.

She said my order is one of the ones going out "today" and then yes I will receive a shipping confirm email, maybe tonight (thurs, 9/14).

I ordered my S3 around 18:00 PDT yesterday, Wed. (9/13).

I'm watching this thread to see updates on when people start actually receiving orders from TiVo's site...

Cheers,
--jans


----------



## jgsx (Jan 22, 2006)

ehardman said:


> jgsx said:
> 
> 
> > I called and asked for my tracking info yesterday. The guy had obviously had this coversation several times. He told me with a firm tone that it said it wouldn't ship until 9/14 RIGHT ON the order form, so I knew that when I ordered.
> ...


you think that it is crazy for me to be unhappy? I ordered a unit from their 'VIP' site and paid for overnight shipping&handling. That was two days ago and my box hasn't shipped yet. It is not crazy to want to dispute the shipping&handling charge


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jgsx said:


> you think that it is crazy for me to be unhappy? I ordered a unit from their 'VIP' site and paid for overnight shipping&handling. That was two days ago and my box hasn't shipped yet. It is not crazy to want to dispute the shipping&handling charge


It is when it says it will be 1-2 business days before its shipped.


----------



## jgsx (Jan 22, 2006)

rainwater said:


> It is when it says it will be 1-2 business days before its shipped.


They say that on virtually all websites when you order, but they still ship that day or the next. Calling it a VIP list when they shipped out to a ton of other places first is BS


----------



## jgsx (Jan 22, 2006)

I just off the phone with Tivo. My box did not ship today. Now I'm really unhappy.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

jgsx said:


> I just off the phone with Tivo. My box did not ship today. Now I'm really unhappy.


Did they say for sure it won't ship? Depending on where they ship from, there is still time. Its only 3 PM here on the west coast. Usually if they ship by 4 or 5, it will still be counted as "shipping today."


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

I just got off the phone with tivo and they said they shipped it overnight and didn't even ask for my order number. I asked for 2day but she said overnight without looking at my info.


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

cpucrash0 said:


> I just got off the phone with tivo and they said they shipped it overnight and didn't even ask for my order number. I asked for 2day but she said overnight without looking at my info.


that would be VERY cool. I'm too lazy to call to check on mine (9AM Tuesday order, 2 day)


----------



## jgsx (Jan 22, 2006)

SoBayJake said:


> Did they say for sure it won't ship? Depending on where they ship from, there is still time. Its only 3 PM here on the west coast. Usually if they ship by 4 or 5, it will still be counted as "shipping today."


They just changed their ordering system so they can't eaisly access orders places a few days ago. The rep had to put me on hold for about 10 minutes and had to search by credit card number. She finally came back and said that it still hasn't shipped. She didn't mention if they were still shipping out today. She said I should have it Monday.


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

jgsx said:


> They just changed their ordering system so they can't eaisly access orders places a few days ago. The rep had to put me on hold for about 10 minutes and had to search by credit card number. She finally came back and said that it still hasn't shipped. She didn't mention if they were still shipping out today. She said I should have it Monday.


When did you order?


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

cpucrash0 said:


> I just got off the phone with tivo and they said they shipped it overnight and didn't even ask for my order number. I asked for 2day but she said overnight without looking at my info.


I think they are being told to just tell everyone "ship on Thursdays" and some CSRs are actually looking up info.
When I called before, the guy asked "which product? was it the HD TiVo?" and just said "they are shipping on Thursday"


----------



## jgsx (Jan 22, 2006)

cpucrash0 said:


> When did you order?


Tuesday night online


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

jgsx said:


> Tuesday night online


I ordered tuesday morning at around 9:10am central time


----------



## jgsx (Jan 22, 2006)

cpucrash0 said:


> I ordered tuesday morning at around 9:10am central time


Did you get a tracking # yet? The helpful rep (I spoke to several before I got anywhere) said that if you don't have tracking number 49 hours after you placed your order, there is a problem


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

jgsx said:


> Did you get a tracking # yet? The helpful rep (I spoke to several before I got anywhere) said that if you don't have tracking number 49 hours after you placed your order, there is a problem


They said they don't have tracking numbers untill 48 hours after shipment.


----------



## jgsx (Jan 22, 2006)

cpucrash0 said:


> They said they don't have tracking numbers untill 48 hours after shipment.


What a horrible system


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

jgsx said:


> What a horrible system


Yeah I know... IT SUCKS


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

cpucrash0 said:


> They said they don't have tracking numbers untill 48 hours after shipment.


That's wierd, my S2 I got a while back shipped one day, and the next morning I had the tracking number.


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

RCflier said:


> That's wierd, my S2 I got a while back shipped one day, and the next morning I had the tracking number.


Maybe there using a different company that will ship the series 3 for them


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

cpucrash0 said:


> They said they don't have tracking numbers untill 48 hours after shipment.


Are we back in the early days of computers, and only do batch processing on everything?


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

What number is everyone calling to get their order status? And is it a 24-hour line?


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> What number is everyone calling to get their order status? And is it a 24-hour line?


I'm calling (800)292-9104.
It's the number on the order confirmation email.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

I just called, since its been over 48 hours. She took my order #, gave me tracking info, and said
CSR: "yes...it was shipped out using 2 day delivery"
Me: "I paid for 1 day, and my email shows that"
CSR: "Oh, its probably just a bug in our system"
(meanwhile I track on FedEx.com - it was delivered...way back on Jan 20th!)
I mention this to her
CSR: "oh wait..what did you order?"
Me: "The Series 3 HD TiVo"
CSR: "oh..I need to check another database...we have a new one just for that"
(click, click, click)
CSR: "its all set to ship, but we won't get the tracking number until after its delivered probably"
Me: "so it was shipped out today?"
CSR: "Yes, it was"

Take that however you like! I'll keep my fingers crossed...my cable card install isn't until Tues, so I have time!

-Jake


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

cpucrash0 said:


> I'm calling (800)292-9104.
> It's the number on the order confirmation email.


Just another way to get 877-BUY-TIVO.

I'm one of the unlucky ones - I paid for overnight shipping, but not only will my box not be shipped today, she couldn't confirm that it would go out tomorrow, but only "I should get the box "sometime next week", maybe Monday, but don't count on it.

I give the rep credit for actually checking the status of my order (it took her a few minutes), but she repeated what others have said - they weren't expecting anywhere near the number of orders they got. 

She did say that the overnight shipping charges would be refunded (and supposedly did it while I was on the phone), but that's little consolation.

:down: :down: :down: Really poor execution Tivo.

(And my order was in early Tuesday morning, MT)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Do we know for sure yet what carrier they're using?


----------



## Franco (Feb 24, 2002)

WOW, look at all the TiVo Series3 freaks that are ready to kill for a new TiVo!!! Just kidding...I ordered on Tuesday just like a lot of folks here from the TiVo website, so I'm in the same boat. This level of "enthusiasm" (bordering on townspeople with pitchforks and torches) has got to be a good sign for TiVo  .

BTW, the order confirmation page when I placed the order said "Authorized and fulfilled by High Definition Entertainment, Inc." which, I believe, is based out of Concord, NH. Even if that is where that company is located, the boxes themsevles could be shipping out of only TiVo-knows-where.


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

Franco said:


> WOW, look at all the TiVo Series3 freaks that are ready to kill for a new TiVo!!! Just kidding...I ordered on Tuesday just like a lot of folks here from the TiVo website, so I'm in the same boat. This level of "enthusiasm" (bordering on townspeople with pitchforks and torches) has got to be a good sign for TiVo  .
> 
> BTW, the order confirmation page when I placed the order said "Authorized and fulfilled by High Definition Entertainment, Inc." which, I believe, is based out of Concord, NH. Even if that is where that company is located, the boxes themsevles could be shipping out of only TiVo-knows-where.


They told me they would ship mine from Fort Worth TX.


----------



## jhonaker (Jan 3, 2004)

I just checked Circuit City and Best Buy again, and they both show new orders as shipping monday with tuesday as the earliest possible delivery date.

I'm wondering if they didn't jump the gun and start shipping before they were supposed to.

Oh, and yes, called TiVo about 10 mins ago. Spoke with a polite guy named Greg who took my order number, had to go to another system to check status, and said that my order had not shipped but was scheduled to ship today.

The chances of that seem pretty slim, but it sucks that there's no way to confirm yet. I scheduled to work from home tomorrow to sign for the box. I could probably switch the day to monday if I just knew one way or the other.

I guess I'll call them back in the morning and if I can't get confirmation that it has shipped, I'll head in to work after morning rush hour. That'll pretty much assure they try to deliver tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

SoBayJake said:


> CSR: " ... but we won't get the tracking number until after its delivered probably"


I heard the same thing. Simply amazing.

With all the small-business software that USP, FedEx and DHL/Airborne have that allow direct linkage into all sorts of ordering systems, you would think that a professional fullfillment company would be able to track a package before it's actually delivered.

(I ordered a DT a couple months ago from tivo.com and got my confirmation email about a week after the box was delivered, so this isn't a problem unique to the Series 3 VIP offer).


----------



## jhonaker (Jan 3, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Do we know for sure yet what carrier they're using?


Each time I've called I've been told UPS.


----------



## tivo_madness (Jun 20, 2005)

How long does it take to get an order confirmation? I placed it yesterday and have not received anything. I have a temporary charge on my cc. Thanks!


----------



## Franco (Feb 24, 2002)

cpucrash0 said:


> They told me they would ship mine from Fort Worth TX.


I was there today! I wish I could do a will-call


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

tivo_madness said:


> How long does it take to get an order confirmation? I placed it yesterday and have not received anything. I have a temporary charge on my cc. Thanks!


The only time I ordered from tivo.com, I got my confirmation about a week after my package arrived.

The credit card authorization might be an indication that they've actually processed the order, but who knows.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

I gave up and went down to best buy, they had one on the shelf and I am running through gudied setup now.

When UPS eventualy comes I will refuse the package.

That will be the last time I order from TiVo.com, most Amazon/eBay stores have better service than that.

TiVo may want to stick to DVR's and avoid e-commerce.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

bdraw said:


> I gave up and went down to best buy, they had one on the shelf and I am running through gudied setup now.
> 
> When UPS eventualy comes I will refuse the package.
> 
> ...


good grief! didn't you read anything on the web page you sterted your order from:

How it works:

1. Buy your TiVo Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder for $799.99.
2. Once your new box arrives within 7-10 days

is quoted from http://www.tivo.com/2.0.3hdDvr.plt.asp

and it clearly says 7-10 days. 
--
Alan


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

alansplace said:


> good grief! didn't you read anything on the web page you sterted your order from:
> 
> How it works:
> 
> ...


It also says ships within 48 hours. Which is today.


----------



## sparkomatic (Sep 13, 2006)

Interesting. When I purchased mine, it said 1-2 days. I think the biggest gripe, for me personally, is that I purchased from Tivo thinking I'd be the first to get it. Since I have to schedule the Cable Card install, the next day delivery thing isn't such a big deal. But, if I can get an earlier cable appt, I'll be looking around locally for a S3 and refusing delivery of Tivo's!


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

Has anyone's credit card actually been charged? I called mine, and they say it's authorized, but not charged, and it's 5pm on the day they were supposed to ship, so I'm a little uneasy about this. I'm hoping, though, that it's just because they don't charge until the fulfillment company says the order has shipped.


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

sparkomatic said:


> Interesting. When I purchased mine, it said 1-2 days. I think the biggest gripe, for me personally, is that I purchased from Tivo thinking I'd be the first to get it. Since I have to schedule the Cable Card install, the next day delivery thing isn't such a big deal. But, if I can get an earlier cable appt, I'll be looking around locally for a S3 and refusing delivery of Tivo's!


yeah it did say 1-2 days at first but they changed it


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

alansplace said:


> good grief! didn't you read anything on the web page you sterted your order from:
> 
> How it works:
> 
> ...


I ordered it from TiVo.com on Tuesday morning at 9:15 EST.
I don't care how long they think is acceptable, if I would have read the page, I wouldn't of ordered it from there in the first place.

If they want to learn something, they should look at Apple. They have the new iPods in the Apple store the day of Announcment. If you want it first you order it from Apple.com or go to the Apple store. This of course means mroe money for Apple. It is a sad day when Best Buy can provide better service than TiVo.com.

Don't take this as a knock to TiVo, just to their Web Store. 
I have loved every TiVo product I have owned, but when I go to order my second Series 3( when the price is lower) I won't look to TiVo.com


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

cpucrash0 said:


> yeah it did say 1-2 days at first but they changed it


Good, I was starting to think I was crazy when I went and re-read it and it said 48 hours.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

RCflier said:


> Good, I was starting to think I was crazy when I went and re-read it and it said 48 hours.


Even with the new terminology, every Tusday order would've shipped by now... The level of CS by Tivo for this release has been pretty disappointing.


----------



## musicforme (Nov 19, 2003)

Aiken said:


> Has anyone's credit card actually been charged? I called mine, and they say it's authorized, but not charged, and it's 5pm on the day they were supposed to ship, so I'm a little uneasy about this.


I used to work for a major credit card issuer for almost five years.

I wouldn't let the fact that the charge hasn't posted yet be of concern. They may be waiting to move forward on recovering the money until it ships. Once they have the approval, I believe Tivo has at least a month to submit it for payment.

I placed my order around Noon on Tuesday and haven't seen one e-mail regarding it other than my order confirmation. I've been silent in these shipping related threads as I did see the reference to two days to ship and was ok with it.

Now that it is after 7pm CDT two business days after the transaction, I'm disappointed that I haven't received an e-mail with a tracking number. The only times I did not receive what I consider proper tracking information is when dealing with a person on E-bay or Half.com.

I expected more from Tivo, or whomever they contracted to handle the shipments. If I don't get something in my inbox tonight, this will be the last time I order directly from Tivo. I've had good experience with their customer service and tech support in the past and I'm surprised at the lack of Tivo input into these threads.


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

I am wondering why won't someone from tivo post a message so we can know what's really happening.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

cpucrash0 said:


> I am wondering why won't someone from tivo post a message so we can know what's really happening.


Um, I think you could take a pretty good guess about that.  The silence began when the mob started to growl. I have a mental image of a house with all the doors and shutters closed.

Anyway, it's not like they're going to tell you anything you want to hear. I mean, really, don't we just want them to talk so we can argue with them?


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

I just went back to look at my confirmation e-mail and noticed that I did something dumb. I entered the wrong apartment number!!! I was kind of in a hurry  

Anyway, I phoned TiVo, and they told be to wait until I get the tracking number, and then either phone the shippers or phone them to get the number changed!

I just hope I get the tracking number before it's delivered!


----------



## LonV (Feb 14, 2006)

I decided to call them and their automated response system asked if I ordered after 9/13 or not...leaving me to believe that orders on 9/12 were being treated differently. Either way, when I got to the rep she let me know that mine was "one of the ones to be shipped today".


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

http://www.americansatellite.com/

this is who is full-filling

tracking info

877-367-8486?

all i know is this is a damn joke!!!!

starting to already 2nd guess spending the $800


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

Damnit, and I orderd on Sep 12 at 10:21 AM

Dear TiVo Customer,

Thank you for your TiVo Store purchase. Unfortunately, due to excessive order volumes for the TiVo Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder, your shipment has been delayed. We will be refunding all shipping charges to your account. The credit should post to your account within 3-7 business days.

Please be assured we will be shipping your order no later than Friday, 9/15/06. You will receive a shipment confirmation email with the tracking information at that time. We sincerely apologize for any inconveniences this may have caused. In the meantime, if you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free to contact us at (877) 367-8486.

Best regards,

TiVo Customer Support


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

johnner1999 said:


> http://www.americansatellite.com/
> 
> this is who is full-filling
> 
> ...


A DirecTV company fulfilling for the Series 3 TiVo?


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

irkedpenguin said:


> Damnit, and I roders on Sep 12 at 10:21 AM
> 
> Dear TiVo Customer,
> 
> ...


When did you get this notice? I haven't gotten one yet. Were you in the VIP order set, or the regular order set? I ordered from the VIP site, but not until 3:45 PM Pacific time.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Just got the letter too.

I wonder if that means that it's still coming 2nd day like I wanted or because it's free, it's coming on the slow boat.

Edit: ordered about 10:15 AM ET on Tues.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

Yep, just got the same email.
Boy am I glad I picked up that one from Best Buy today.

I have another one from Best Buy on order, supposed to have it Sunday.

I will sell it at my cost to the first person to reply to this message, if no one wants it I will ebay it.


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

SoBayJake,

I ordered through VIP.

I called earlier and was told that it would ship today. 

Now I have to cancel my comcast install for Saturday.


----------



## ejennis (Mar 5, 2002)

irkedpenguin said:


> Damnit, and I orderd on Sep 12 at 10:21 AM
> 
> Dear TiVo Customer,
> 
> ...


I just received the same email. Bummer.

-Eric


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

SoBayJake said:


> A DirecTV company fulfilling for the Series 3 TiVo?


yup.... a rep called me back and the caller id was

603.228.8815

which explains why they have two differnt systems. also thought it was funny how they kept asking if i wanted a directv system - lol. i think it would be even more funny if they used a dish company 

i guess i'll keep using my SA8300


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

irkedpenguin said:


> SoBayJake,
> 
> I ordered through VIP.
> 
> ...


Well, there goes any chance of VIPs getting in ahead of anyone else!

I bet if you called them again you and just asked for status, you would still get the "oh, it shipped today" answer like the rest of us..this is nuts!!


----------



## fluxin (Sep 15, 2006)

Same email here  This bothers me a lot. I've read through the other posts, and I can understand the reasoning some of you have as to how it's "ok" for this to happen. However, this still bothers me. I ordered a new projector today overnight just for the tivo so now I'm losing at least a weekend of quality viewing on the new tivo, plus specifically paid for overnight shipping on a projector in anticipation. bah tivo I say


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Ok..now you can count me among those that just got the notice!!

If they ship by Friday, and still over night it, I will have it in time for my install...otherwise, I have to push the date back! ARGH!


----------



## boomvader (Feb 18, 2002)

Tivo.... YOU SUCK!!

--------------------------------

Dear TiVo Customer, 

Thank you for your TiVo Store purchase. Unfortunately, due to excessive order volumes for the TiVo Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder, your shipment has been delayed. We will be refunding all shipping charges to your account. The credit should post to your account within 3-7 business days. 

Please be assured we will be shipping your order no later than Friday, 9/15/06. You will receive a shipment confirmation email with the tracking information at that time. We sincerely apologize for any inconveniences this may have caused. In the meantime, if you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free to contact us at (877) 367-8486.

Best regards, 

TiVo Customer Support

--------------------------------------

I will never order from tivo.com again. What a hassle and waste of time.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm disappointed. Tivo made commitments on their site they failed to keep. I wanted to move my S1 sub, so the only place to order it was on the VIP site.

There are *lots* of companies that handle this sort of volume on a daily basis, it's a shame Tivo chose a company that let them and their "VIP" customers be disappointed.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

SoBayJake said:


> Ok..now you can count me among those that just got the notice!!
> 
> If they ship by Friday, and still over night it, I will have it in time for my install...otherwise, I have to push the date back! ARGH!


You think they'll spring for Sat delivery?


----------



## fluxin (Sep 15, 2006)

Also don't forget that it won't come on sunday. Overnight shipped tomorrow almost for sure means it will arrive on Monday, not Sunday. Erg, for some reason this really gets to me.


----------



## fluxin (Sep 15, 2006)

Btw, if they have it at fry's tomorrow, I'm buying it and refusing shipment from tivo. ERG!


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

The next lady said people were "working 24 hours from Fort Worth, Texas" to get them out the door. Also stated "as far as we were told earlier today, everything had been shipped out, but then they said there was not enough manpower to get them out in time, but they are now working around the clock until they are all shipped out."

Perhaps since we don't get tracking numbers, and they have no clue when they *really* ship, it almost seems like that was a blanket email sent to EVERYONE, and more of a CYA measure than anything else. So perhaps some DID actually ship out today.

Oh, she also mentioned it was UPS they were shipping with.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

yea i Just got the same BS and I ordered mine at 5:14am am AZ (8:15am EST)
This pisses me off bad


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Gregor said:


> You think they'll spring for Sat delivery?


I doubt it. If they are already refunding all shipping charges, and Sat delivery is expensive, I wouldn't think so.

My install isn't until Tues, so I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

SoBayJake said:


> Well, there goes any chance of VIPs getting in ahead of anyone else!
> 
> I bet if you called them again you and just asked for status, you would still get the "oh, it shipped today" answer like the rest of us..this is nuts!!


I'm talking with TiVo right now, and the CSR syas that any Series3, no matter where it is bought qualifies for the VIP transfer.

I pointed him to the website and he is checking with management.

Odd...


----------



## cabel (Sep 15, 2006)

boomvader said:


> Tivo.... YOU SUCK!! I will never order from tivo again. What a hassle and waste of time.


What am I missing here?

Your product is shipping *one whole day* later than originally planned. And, now your shipping is *completely free*. Is this really a huge deal?

Or are we just pouty because Christmas is coming slightly later?


----------



## mwarner (Dec 12, 2000)

I just got my notice a few minutes ago.. and I ordered at 8:20AM EDT on 9/12.

I sure hope they are going to send it overnight on Friday (for a Monday delivery)... if so, I can still make my cablecard install on Monday at 3pm. 

If they send it ground, I'll be one very unhappy camper.

-Matt


----------



## boomvader (Feb 18, 2002)

I am so mad. What a waste of time and energy this week. 

SOME VIP program! We have been treated poorly by Tivo. I was told 3 different times that it had already shipped. 

Maybe it has. It's not like they would know either way, right? 

You know it's bad business and customer service when the cable company actually looks better than you! 

-boom


----------



## FireflyFan88 (Sep 12, 2006)

I got the delay mail and my order went in at *8:49 * on the *12th*. Anyone get the delay mail and have an earlier order time?


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

Oh well, i saved $80 between no taxes and now free shipping.


----------



## TBoyd (Apr 9, 2000)

I just got the 'delayed' message too. <sigh>

At least my shipping charges are free. I'm in California and they did amount to something.

Anyway, I'm suckin' hind hoof at the Comcast trough for CC installation too.

Patience is a virtual and I ain't got many of 'em; I'd better bank some good Karma here.


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

9/12/2006 8:43:00 Am


----------



## fluxin (Sep 15, 2006)

cabel said:


> What am I missing here?
> 
> Your product is shipping *one whole day* later than originally planned. And, now your shipping is *completely free*. Is this really a huge deal?
> 
> Or are we just pouty because Christmas is coming slightly later?


Obviously you're the odd man out. Most people here are quite disturbed, if you were willing to spring for overnight shipping, obviously the shipping was what was important, not the 50 bucks.


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

Just talked with a CSR, he said normally they wont allow a Series3 purchased outside of Tivo.com/vip to transfer lifetime, but said since the shipping was delayed, they would allow it for mine. I'm not going to do it, since my Best Buy doesn't have them in stock, but if anyone else wanted to, you could call and complain and they would probably let you.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

aztivo said:


> yea i Just got the same BS and I ordered mine at 5:14am am AZ (8:15am EST)


Same email. I'm willing to bet none shipped today... Ordered mine at 7:53AM PDT on 9/12.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

I called 30 minutes ago. The lady looked in the system and said your box shipped but a tracking number would not be available until tomorrow. I asked her if she was 100% sure because I have the cable company coming this weekend. She said absolutely it shipped. I said great and hung up.

5 minutes ago I received the same e-mail as everyone else.

If you read the e-mail closely it says "your shipment has been delayed" but it's not clear if they meant just the delay from Tuesday to today. It then states "Please be assured we will be shipping your order no later than Friday, 9/15/06" which also is not clear because maybe it did ship today.

I just called again. The new lady had no idea. Couldn't check if it had shipped and said that all shipping info is posted to their system 48 hours after shipment. I reminded her that 48 hours after shipment is 24 hours after my box arrives which isn't very helpful.

I still hold out hope for tomorrow delivery because it didn't say "is delayed". It says "has been" delayed which could mean from Tuesday until today. It also says "no later then Friday" which could be today.

Keeping my fingers crossed and still have not cancelled my cable appointment.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

mwarner said:


> If they send it ground, I'll be one very unhappy camper.
> 
> -Matt


Don't even joke about that...


----------



## TBoyd (Apr 9, 2000)

FireflyFan88 said:


> I got the delay mail and my order went in at *8:49 * on the *12th*. Anyone get the delay mail and have an earlier order time?


My order email said purchase date: 9/12/2006 10:21:00 AM -- That'll be EDT as my email is dated 7:22a.m. on the 12th.


----------



## ejennis (Mar 5, 2002)

frankygamer said:


> Oh well, i saved $80 between no taxes and now free shipping.


That is funny, I thought the same thing. It is a bummer to have to wait over the weekend, but I think I will make it through. 

-Eric


----------



## timmetro69 (Jun 11, 2002)

I LOVE Tivo and have been a subscriber since the Series 1 was new. I ordered at 7:30am Pacific Tuesday and got the same email. I can honestly say I've never been upset or displeased with Tivo, but this does it. Call it bratty or spoiled, but when you spend your hard-earned money and pay full MSRP to buy directly from the manufacturer (their "VIP" site no less), you expect more. I can overlook the two-day shipping delay before they were supposed to ship today, but this is ridiculous. 

Seriously considering cancelling my order.


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

Aiken said:


> Has anyone's credit card actually been charged? I called mine, and they say it's authorized, but not charged, and it's 5pm on the day they were supposed to ship, so I'm a little uneasy about this. I'm hoping, though, that it's just because they don't charge until the fulfillment company says the order has shipped.


Mine hasn't, and it makes me edgy too...

Brett


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Mine has not been charged, and yes, I got "the letter"


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

SoBayJake said:


> The next lady said people were "working 24 hours from Fort Worth, Texas" to get them out the door. Also stated "as far as we were told earlier today, everything had been shipped out, but then they said there was not enough manpower to get them out in time, but they are now working around the clock until they are all shipped out."
> 
> Perhaps since we don't get tracking numbers, and they have no clue when they *really* ship, it almost seems like that was a blanket email sent to EVERYONE, and more of a CYA measure than anything else. So perhaps some DID actually ship out today.
> 
> Oh, she also mentioned it was UPS they were shipping with.


{ EDIT: Scratch that, just got the bad news email... }

Now I'm worried that I *didn't* get this email.... who knows what that means...

(ordered about 11am EST - got my confirm at 12:20)


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

Has anyone gotten a tracking number I am on the phone with tivo and all she can say is that they have shipping issues and they are saying it "*we say it usually ships in 1-2 days"* This is soooo wrong I offered to email her my email that says ships in 1-2 days or have her go to the web site but she said they arent allowed to. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

This really is BS  I just got the delayed e-mail also. I ordered at 10:45 AM ET on the 12th. When I called earlier today I was assured it would ship today and with my one day delivery charge be here tomorrow. I was taking off work to be here for the delivery because they usually have trouble delivering to my condo when no one's home to accept it. I also had a CableCard install scheduled for Saturday. Now this is ALL blown away. 

This really is just unbelievable and inexcusable. The final straw was the outright, bald faced lie in the email. Who in their right mind believes they actually shipped anything out today at all? A bunch of people have posted here that ordered around the same time I had in the MORNING of the 12th and some even earlier. All of us got the e-mail. But no one has posted that they actually got the shipping confirmation e-mail. 

Just flabbergasted


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

Look at it this way, if someone said you would have a series 3 two or three weeks ago would you be happy or pissed. I'm not gonna let a few more days drive me to canceling. Tivo is DVR SW company first. Some sort of (co-)hardware developmer 2nd, and distributor #3. They release one major product every year if that. They can't staff for that one day a year, they'd be even more in the red. I say enjoy the weekend, winters not far off for some of us.....

With that said I will be pissed if I don't get it early next week : )

BTW Anybody remember the fiasco of getting the first HR10-250? If tivo ships soon, it will be quite the improvement...................


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

I got the e-mail as well, and like others, I ordered around 7am on the 12th.

I'm not that sad, because Comcast are dragging their feet with the cablecard install (have to wait 2 weeks)

Hats of to TiVo for doing the right thing, in refunding us our shipping. The fact that I shelled out $40 on overnight shipping is really the only thing that left a bad taste in my mouth, but TiVo have solved that.

It's also great news that they have higher demand than expected. The more S3 boxes they ship, the more they can justify spending development dollars on adding features for it, and the more we can ignore all the moaning minnies in the other threads complaining about how no one is going to buy an $800 TiVo etc. etc.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm not going to cancel. I'll be crankier if I have to cancel my comcast appt next Wednesday. If the box ships on Friday, as promised (whatever that is worth) it should still be here Tues.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Date of Purchase: 9/12/2006 11:40:00 AM (eastern time)

Still hoping ... lady this afternoon was "absolutely sure" it shipped.

I was ready to cancel. I was on the Circuit City web-site, had my order all set, Circuit City screen said tomorrow (Friday) it would arrive. 

The lady said "can't cancel", "it's shipping today".

I was happy ... until now ... still holding out hope ...


----------



## chain777 (Jan 23, 2004)

If any of you are in the chicago area, I was at the Fry's in Downer's Grove, and there were at least 4 on the floor. There didn't seem to be a mad rush, only a kid playing with the demo.


----------



## fluxin (Sep 15, 2006)

chain777 said:


> If any of you are in the chicago area, I was at the Fry's in Downer's Grove, and there were at least 4 on the floor. There didn't seem to be a mad rush, only a kid playing with the demo.


Thanks! I'll be going there tomorrow morning!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Debating what to do... Got the email; have Adelphia coming out on Saturday.

If there is no BB in the area that has it, I guess that I'll just reschedule Adelphia for another date.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

If you ordered on Tuesday and requested overnight shipping, I might not cancel any weekend cable appointment just yet (unless there's some penalty). The e-mail does not state it didn't ship today. I'd be really pissed if I got the e-mail, cancelled the cable visit, and it arrived tomorrow.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Yeah, you can always call Friday night to cancel


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

Gregor said:


> Yeah, you can always call Friday night to cancel


After trying to call comcast and being on hold for 45 minutes, that sounds like a good idea.

Strangly, manage my account on the tivo page is down also


----------



## boomvader (Feb 18, 2002)

I have COX coming out tomorrow afternoon. I also have a chance to pick one at a local B&M in the morning. 

My question is: Can I 'use' the B&M Tivo as a stand-in for COX when they deliver and program the cards and then replace it with my tivo.com/vip Tivo when it arrives?


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

boomvader said:


> I have COX coming out tomorrow afternoon. I also have a chance to pick one at a local B&M in the morning.
> 
> My question is: Can I 'use' the B&M Tivo as a stand-in for COX when they deliver and program the cards and then replace it with my tivo.com/vip Tivo when it arrives?


no


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

frankygamer said:


> Look at it this way, if someone said you would have a series 3 two or three weeks ago would you be happy or pissed. I'm not gonna let a few more days drive me to canceling. Tivo is DVR SW company first. Some sort of (co-)hardware developmer 2nd, and distributor #3. They release one major product every year if that. They can't staff for that one day a year, they'd be even more in the red. I say enjoy the weekend, winters not far off for some of us.....
> 
> With that said I will be pissed if I don't get it early next week : )
> 
> BTW Anybody remember the fiasco of getting the first HR10-250? If tivo ships soon, it will be quite the improvement...................


I agree BUT TiVo is not actually doing the fullfilment on these (or any tivo box for that matter)


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

per a manager at tivo they are out of them and dont know when they will be able to ship? Take that for what its worth


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aztivo said:


> no


According to some you can use a retail S3 to convert to lifetime.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

rainwater said:


> According to some you can use a retail S3 to convert to lifetime.


Yea the manager said that he noted on my account that I can do this too..


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

boomvader said:


> My question is: Can I 'use' the B&M Tivo as a stand-in for COX when they deliver and program the cards and then replace it with my tivo.com/vip Tivo when it arrives?


It depends. Not if the CableCard is "married" to the TiVo. You might be able to do it over the phone, and claim you had to have the box swapped for a hardware problem or something, and they might be able to reset it. Otherwise, they might force you to let a technician come out again...which is just plain silly.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

SoBayJake said:


> The next lady said people were "working 24 hours from *Fort Worth, Texas*" to get them out the door. Also stated "as far as we were told earlier today, everything had been shipped out, but then they said there was not enough manpower to get them out in time, but they are now working around the clock until they are all shipped out."
> 
> Perhaps since we don't get tracking numbers, and they have no clue when they *really* ship, it almost seems like that was a blanket email sent to EVERYONE, and more of a CYA measure than anything else. So perhaps some DID actually ship out today.
> 
> Oh, she also mentioned it was UPS they were shipping with.


So I can't imagine mine should take more than a day to get to me ...


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Someone should start a poll. 

Will those that ordered on Tuesday morning with overnight shipping get their TiVo tomorrow.

I vote yes.


----------



## LonV (Feb 14, 2006)

Even though I got the same email as everybody else, I agree that I think it will be here tomorrow. Based on the level of confusion that they've created up to this point, I wouldn't be surprised. Additionally, the email could have been sent to mean that your "overnight shipping" didn't get it to you on Wed. or Thurs. which most originally assumed when they ordered it.

Generally I'm not an optomist...but I gotta dream man! 

Although now I have to play a game to see what's the latest time I can cancel my Cox appointment tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

I already canceled my cox appointment for tomorrow and now it is Tuesday... BTW I ordered from CC and will have a Series 3 on monday... way to lose that extra money tivo


----------



## boomvader (Feb 18, 2002)

aztivo said:


> Yea the manager said that he noted on my account that I can do this too..


I called the VIP number and asked them. They said no problem. It does NOT matter where the S3 comes from.

I think they have changed the text on the vip page, too. Unless I was high when reading it the first time, I thought it said we HAD to buy it online from tivo.com/vip?

-boom


----------



## boomvader (Feb 18, 2002)

aztivo said:


> I already canceled my cox appointment for tomorrow and now it is Tuesday... BTW I ordered from CC and will have a Series 3 on monday... way to lose that extra money tivo


AZTIVO... check your PM.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

THREE people told me that my S3 had shipped out today.


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

boomvader said:


> I called the VIP number and asked them. They said no problem. It does NOT matter where the S3 comes from.
> 
> I think they have changed the text on the vip page, too. Unless I was high when reading it the first time, I thought it said we HAD to buy it online from tivo.com/vip?
> 
> -boom


it says this : TiVo® Series3TM HD DVR purchase required by 12/31/2006 and activation of the DVR is required by 01/31/2007. Series3 HD DVR must be purchased through TiVo.com. DVRs purchased through retail channels are not eligible.


----------



## LonV (Feb 14, 2006)

boomvader said:


> I called the VIP number and asked them. They said no problem. It does NOT matter where the S3 comes from.
> 
> I think they have changed the text on the vip page, too. Unless I was high when reading it the first time, I thought it said we HAD to buy it online from tivo.com/vip?
> 
> -boom


No, the website still says the same thing:

"TiVo® Series3TM HD DVR purchase required by 12/31/2006 and activation of the DVR is required by 01/31/2007. *Series3 HD DVR must be purchased through TiVo.com*. DVRs purchased through retail channels are not eligible."


----------



## boomvader (Feb 18, 2002)

cpucrash0 said:


> it says this : TiVo® Series3TM HD DVR purchase required by 12/31/2006 and activation of the DVR is required by 01/31/2007. Series3 HD DVR must be purchased through TiVo.com. DVRs purchased through retail channels are not eligible.


Ah... I see it now. :-/

Thanks!

-boom


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

LonV said:


> No, the website still says the same thing:
> 
> "TiVo® Series3TM HD DVR purchase required by 12/31/2006 and activation of the DVR is required by 01/31/2007. *Series3 HD DVR must be purchased through TiVo.com*. DVRs purchased through retail channels are not eligible."


Frankly, it doesn't make sense to have this restriction. Considering you don't transfer the service when you purchase the box, its pretty clear that its not going to matter. I really don't think they are going to spend their time verifying where you bought a box before they transfer the service.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

rainwater said:


> Frankly, it doesn't make sense to have this restriction. Considering you don't transfer the service when you purchase the box, its pretty clear that its not going to matter. I really don't think they are going to spend their time verifying where you bought a box before they transfer the service.


It certainly makes sense for TiVo. They probably make $100 +additional margin on the box.

Remember, they sell it to retailers at wholesale. The additional margin, plus $200 for the lifetime transfer, plus the premium the box is making for them since there are no rebates...yet...they are figuring that they're going to get $400-$500 up front in additional $$$ from existing tivo subscribers...

I'd say that's a good bet and probably more than what they would get from the same subscriber since they'll likely buy a new box in another 2-3 years anyway...

and since they provide a years worth of sub on the previous unit they can report higher sub numbers, and hope that the churn rate on the older boxes is minimized.

I'm happy for TiVo to see the great initial demand.


----------



## Franco (Feb 24, 2002)

boomvader said:


> I called the VIP number and asked them. They said no problem. It does NOT matter where the S3 comes from.
> 
> I think they have changed the text on the vip page, too. Unless I was high when reading it the first time, I thought it said we HAD to buy it online from tivo.com/vip?
> 
> -boom


Text on the TiVo VIP site has not changed:



> TiVo® Series3TM HD DVR purchase required by 12/31/2006 and activation of the DVR is required by 01/31/2007. Series3 HD DVR must be purchased through TiVo.com. DVRs purchased through retail channels are not eligible.


If TiVo is allowing retail purchases to take part of the VIP promotion, that pisses ME off because all of us VIP purchasers are waiting for our boxes to arrive from UPS.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the replies..

After thinking about it, I am also thinking that the mass email was to ALL purchasers.. and not just to those that have their box being delayed.

I am also considering the BestBuy route... since I am not looking to transfer the lifetime right away. I know that I can always reschedule the cable tech ... but next weekend is no good and I don't necessarily want to do it during the work week.

Oh well... I'll just cross my fingers


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

fluxin said:


> Btw, if they have it at fry's tomorrow, I'm buying it and refusing shipment from tivo. ERG!


I would not recommend refusing shipment. This is from TiVo's 30-day return policy...

Orders that are refused at the designated shipping address may incur a 15% restocking fee.


----------



## fluxin (Sep 15, 2006)

The person I spoke to on the phone at buytivo told me to refuse the shipment because she couldn't cancel it. I'll call today again to see exactly what path I should take to return the Tivo.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

I just called TiVobuy to request that they cancel my order. The CSR told me it was too late to cancel, but that a refund would be easier if I accepted the shipment then they would send me a shipping label to return the item. He didn't mention a restocking fee. 

What a mess, it's bad enough they waited 3 days to ship the order (IMO they should of shipped it the same day it was ordered, despite the disclaimer, under promise over deliver is what I am grown to expect), but now the return process is just as cludgy.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I would think it would be better to RMA it rather than simply refuse shipment. Especially if they are going to provide return labels. If you just refuse it, it may take longer to get your refund posted to your account. The RMA process is likely more streamlined for that.

Just a guess, not formal announcement.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Called TiVo direct. The CSR I reached was very helpful, handled the cancellation, said they would try and stop the shipment, but if it did get sent, just to refuse it, no re-stocking fee. I'm very satisfied as to the outcome, so far anyway. 

Forgot to add that I was given a case number for future correspondence if needed..


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I ordered mine the DAY I got the offer from Tivo...and just received a very odd email- I guess it will ship today??? Seems odd to get an email telling me that my order will be delayed, but not shipped any later than the day I get this email...

Dear TiVo Customer, 

Thank you for your TiVo Store purchase. Unfortunately, due to excessive order 
volumes for the TiVo Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder, your shipment has been 
delayed. We will be refunding all shipping charges to your account. The credit 
should post to your account within 3-7 business days. 

Please be assured we will be shipping your order no later than Friday, 9/15/06. 
You will receive a shipment confirmation email with the tracking information at 
that time. We sincerely apologize for any inconveniences this may have caused. 
In the meantime, if you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free 
to contact us at (877) 367-8486.

Best regards, 

TiVo Customer Support


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Bighouse said:


> I ordered mine the DAY I got the offer from Tivo...and just received a very odd email- I guess it will ship today??? Seems odd to get an email telling me that my order will be delayed, but not shipped any later than the day I get this email...


Look back in this thread...most (maybe all) of us that ordered from TiVo got this email. Even after assurances that it had already been shipped.


----------



## qlafferty (Mar 10, 2003)

I am truly amazed that *no one* (that I can find) has posted on this forum that they have received their order from Tivo. Just like a bunch of you, I ordered mine at around 9AM EST on Tuesday. I was told on the phone by a CSR that I would get it Thursday then told Friday and then I got the email last night saying that it hasn't shipped yet. Surely someone should have received an HD Tivo (from Tivo) by now. Come on!

I know that this isn't a big deal in the scheme of things (my gold shoes are too tight and my wallet has too much money in it , but I am really annoyed that people are buying these things at retail outlets and I am playing this waiting game with a shipment from Tivo.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

qlafferty said:


> I am really annoyed that people are buying these things at retail outlets and I am playing this waiting game with a shipment from Tivo.


I'm even more annoyed that NONE of the BBs or CCs nearby have the S3 in stock. I'd happily go pick one up and deal with RMAing the Tivo.com one, if I could.


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

etsolow said:


> I'm even more annoyed that NONE of the BBs or CCs nearby have the S3 in stock. I'd happily go pick one up and deal with RMAing the Tivo.com one, if I could.


Recheck BB... 3 in my area have them listed today, none yesterday.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

etsolow said:


> I'm even more annoyed that NONE of the BBs or CCs nearby have the S3 in stock. I'd happily go pick one up and deal with RMAing the Tivo.com one, if I could.


CC.com has them. You can have it Monday from them. That's what I just did.

Even if they BOTH arrive on Monday, I may still return the tivo.com one for spite...


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

cheerdude said:


> Thanks for the replies..
> 
> After thinking about it, I am also thinking that the mass email was to ALL purchasers.. and not just to those that have their box being delayed.
> 
> ...


I didnot get any kind of e mail. I hope this means some thing good?/  I also ordered on tueday


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

angel35 said:


> I didnot get any kind of e mail. I hope this means some thing good?/  I also ordered on tueday


Nor did I. But I didn't choose to pay extra for second day shipping, so I have no shipping charges to refund.

I must admit that I'm amused that this forum is half filled with threads proclaiming the price is too high for the S3 and nobody will buy it and the other half filled with discussion about TiVos inability to handle the incredible demand.


----------



## qlafferty (Mar 10, 2003)

Well... I definitely didn't get mine today. I was holding out hope until the UPS guy delivered a different package to me. No Tivo. 

Out of curiosity I stopped by my local BB and CC (Rockville, MD) when I went to lunch today. They don't have them and they say that they haven't seen them yet.

I had a terrible time getting my Motorola Q from Verizon when they first came out and now this. I'm trying to figure out where my bad karma is coming from. Did I accidently run over a cute, defenseless puppy without realizing it?


----------



## ingenue007 (Aug 23, 2005)

i just called 8773678486. ordered tuesday. they said not shipped. no shipment until this afternoon (9/15). your unit will ship with whatever shipping you ordered. tivo.com/vip sucks.


----------



## mchad (Sep 12, 2006)

But since I started the topic... 

Amazing. I was in the same (sinking) boat with everyone else. Ordered from Tivo on Tuesday, made an appointment with Cablevision, with the understanding that it could take 24-48 hours to ship, paid for overnight. So after hearing that Tivo may be in over their heads, and after calling Cablevision to learn that if I rescheduled, I would have to wait until next Friday for an appt., I decided to call Circuit City yesterday. And here, right now, has arrived my Tivo. I wasn't happy to see it shipped in its store packaging, (NO outer box) but, hey, no one at FedEx stole it and it arrived safely. 

So I called to cancel my Tivo order yesterday, and was told it did in fact cancel, yet I still got the "you order has been delayed" message last night. So I wonder if I will have two Tivos on Monday or Tuesday. I will have to resist the urge to keep it and put it in the bedroom... Yikes.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

ah30k said:


> I would think it would be better to RMA it rather than simply refuse shipment. Especially if they are going to provide return labels. If you just refuse it, it may take longer to get your refund posted to your account. The RMA process is likely more streamlined for that.
> 
> Just a guess, not formal announcement.


I called again, and I was told that they put it in my notes when I call back to send me a shipping label, and I wouldn't incur a return shipping charge. I have the confirmation number and the name of the person I spoke to, so I hope that helps. I don't mind getting a refund sometime next week or so, but I'm afraid that if I refuse it, it will take even longer.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Easy way to go from totally ticked off to smile as wide can be is to actually start using the unit (mine from Best Buy) ... configuring now ... boy, this new remote is so sweet!


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

Swell... we'll let you know next week!


----------



## harmony.lake (Sep 15, 2006)

I also talked to someone at Tivo in the last hour.... What I was told is that shipments were starting today and that notices of shipment are batch processed and would be arriving "overnight"... Tracking information, it seemed, would follow. Those of us who used expedited shipping would likely not receive the tracking information until after the product had already arrived... it would only be beneficial to those who used regular ground shipping. Product is being shipped out of Texas.

I ordered Wednesday morning and assumed that this would not go smoothly -- so I didn't schedule Comcast install until a week from Saturday -- call me a pessimist... but at least I am relaxed about the whole thing.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 14, 2003)

I just called Tivo, and they told me their Customer Service line is "down today" so all the calls are being transferred to Sales.

He said his supervisor assured him that all Series3 units were being shipped today but that they hadn't been shipped yet. I told him that if they haven't started shipping them yet and have gotten more orders than they expected that it's hard to believe they are all going out today. I asked him to look up my specific order to see when it might ship and he said he couldn't. He also said the often-quoted here line that Tivo won't be able to confirm the product has shipped until after I've already received it.

Pretty crappy service, overall. Makes Tivo look like it has no idea what it's doing.


----------

